# Hidden Pictures



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

Last week I got my car back from my H. It was delivered by his mother and a bunch of stuff was in the car for me to "have back". I had a collection of glass animals in a wooden box and when I opened the wooden box to unpack the animals, I saw an envelope with a bunch of pictures inside.

The pictures were printed when I first left him (in October) and they were pictures of me and my daughter, and me and him together.

What does this mean? Is he trying to plant himself back into my head? Is he trying to say he misses me? Or is he saying "take these stupid pictures, I don't want them because they have you in them!"

I'm really confused by it. I know he planted the pictures in something I would open immediately, or maybe he printed them, got tired of looking at them and tossed them in the box just to get them out of sight? But isn't that what the trash can is for though?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

JazzTango2Step said:


> Last week I got my car back from my H. It was delivered by his mother and a bunch of stuff was in the car for me to "have back". I had a collection of glass animals in a wooden box and when I opened the wooden box to unpack the animals, I saw an envelope with a bunch of pictures inside.
> 
> The pictures were printed when I first left him (in October) and they were pictures of me and my daughter, and me and him together.
> 
> ...


i guess that would depend on his actions between the time you left and now.
it would either be to try and make you remember the good times together or take the stupid pics. 
i think if it was take the stupid pics he may have torn them in half to send that message. im betting on the first.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't overthink the small stuff. They are photos. That's it.


----------



## Amy G (Apr 26, 2011)

I would take the photos, and if you haven't any others of your daughter, keep those ones.

Did you imply you had been assulted in a previous post??? In that case keep the photos as a token from him but don't go back! Just work on getting your daughter.

I think we 'over think' things as EleGirl said, and just get too confused. Decide what you want and go from there.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Mybe a message, maybe not, do you care? The pictures are in your posession now, do with them what you like. Keep in mind that at some point down the road your daughter may want some pictures from her childhood, and that will include family pictures of mom and dad together, there's nothing wrong with that, maybe pack them away till then.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

They could be for your daughter. Or he didn't want them anymore and sent them your way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Yesterday I stumbled across copies of the Leave a Legacy tiles we had done 11 years ago at Epcot...which are laser etched pics mounted on marble structure at the park entrance. There was one of the ex and myself and the ex and his son from his first marriage. I jotted down the location of the tile to stick in my wallet...and sent the copies to the ex because I really have no use for them..wasn't sending a message ..just thought that stepson would appreciate his copy and they were in the same protective folder...if the stbxh or the OW throws darts at my pic that's fine..I don't really care. I am still sitting on the wedding album...Disney wedding/castle in background...keeping those pics for the kids..if there were no kids I'd offer to him before tossing. 

Congrats on getting the car back from the abusive ex ...mine managed to total mine and is spending the insurance settlement recklessly before I can get him into court....making it that much harder to get back on my feet.


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

I got the car back, but both the back doors no longer work, and the antifreeze and windshield wiper fluid has been drained out of it. Easy fixes except for the doors *grumble*

I think I may keep the pictures. I've put up the pictures of me and my daughter and just put away the pictures of my ex and me. I really don't miss him too terribly, tbh. I feel much better without him.


----------

